# Whats the most effective proven medication for dp/dr?



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi i`m seeing a psych nxt wednesday, and i`m really gonna try to ask for meds.
Reading books and some stories here, clonazepam seems like it could be one of the most effective.
But what is the best i can ask for? which has the best (proven) results? what do you recommend the most?
thnx


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i dont know.

i spotted this on youtube earlier though.

obviously it is someone elses opinions(voiced as a video on youtube), and could be fake, but it made me stop and listen






doesnt help with the most effective proven med for dp/dr.....is there one? doesnt seem to do anyone that good in the long run, from the things ive witnessed on here.

instead its a video for reasons not to take meds.


----------



## sputnik (Oct 18, 2009)

First things first, the best medication is the one that works for you! And unfortunately, only experience can tell. Statistics suggest that overall, some medications are better than others but honest psychiatrists will admit that they practice trial and error because their science is far from exact.

Many people feel strongly about benzodiazepines (clonazepam is one of them) so expect many different opinions. In my own experience, clonazepam *does* relieve the dp to an extent no other benzo can and with much less side effects. This being said, it is usually a bad idea to take benzos for too long (especially large dosages) because they lose strength and you risk addiction. Personally, I take a small amount of clonazepam (0.5 mg) daily with 150 mg Lamotrigine. I also take small amounts of alprazolam on demand, to cope with sudden anxiety. Alprazolam is another benzo with a much quicker onset and shorter action, meaning more addictive.

Lamotrigine is originally a drug for epileptics but it has been used to treat bipolar disorder for some time and studies suggests it works quite well on DP/DR as well. I can testify. Apart from skin rash, you don't risk much. And titration periods are much less severe than they can be with more classic antidepressants (SSRI and SNRI). Some studies recommend Lamotrigine + some SxRI but the problem is finding the right one.

If the doctor doesn't tell you spontaneously about the potential side effects of a med, ask! Be cautious with regular antidepressants, they may work but have the potential to make your life a nightmare. Maybe more important than finding the right med, find the right doctor! One who knows his stuff (and DP/DR) and whom you can trust. Good luck!

Sputnik


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

If you mean by proven scientific studies you wont get far. There are not a lot of high quality studies that address DP and the potential medications that could relief dp.
What i'v read, the IoP in Londen, uses a ssri with lamotrigine or a ssri with modalert/modiadal/modafinil as first line treatment. But as noted, a lot of personal case-studies on this site emphasizes on the use of clonazepam.
I'v used a lot of different medications. Ssri's(citalopram,sertraline), antipsychotic(seroquel), benzo's(xanax,valium,clonazepam), anticonvulsant(lamotrigine), stimulants(modiodal,ritalin), naltrexone and all kinds of vitamins and herbs.
It's a trial and error process. I'v heard people going nuts on sertraline, but for me it has potential(take it with 0.75mg clonazepam). Every brain is different and can react different on the same medication.
But retrospective, all those medications had marginal effects, for good or for worse. But marginal can be a lot in the mad world of DP. Lamotrigine was an interesting drug, but i couldn handle it.
I'm anxious to see the results of the rTMS study in New York, perhaps that could be a new way out.
Succes!


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

What's the rTMS study that's going on in New York??


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

hd83 said:


> What's the rTMS study that's going on in New York??


It is a study to see if repetitive transcranial magnetic stimulation can treat depersonalization and/or derealization. The study is being conducted in New York, presumably under the supervision of Dr. Simeon at Mount Sinai since she's the major researcher on DPD in New York.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Absentis said:


> hd83 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the rTMS study that's going on in New York??
> ...


Dr. Simeon is no longer with Mt. Sinai.....Its actually New the York State Psychiatric Institute conducting the study, and the study was supposed to have been completed in April. However I can find no results posted online. My pdoc told me he is getting a TMS machine in his office soon and says it may be worth a try. Of course it is experimental and insurance wont cover it. It costs as much as 10k for a complete course of treatment.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

When I tried to look up the Depersonalization Research section at Mt. Sinai last night, it wouldn't come up. May make sense that the New York State Psychiatric Institute is doing the study. Is that where Dr. Simeon works now? $10,000 for one treatment of rTMS is EXPENSIVE!!! We all need to win the lottery! LoL. Or rob a bank. Aloof, if you doctor lets you try the TMS machine, will you let is know if it helps? I'll try to look up some info. on the rTMS study later this afternoon. If I come up with anything useful, I'll let y'all know. 

Heather


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Absentis said:


> It is a study to see if repetitive transcranial magnetic stimulation can treat depersonalization and/or derealization. The study is being conducted in New York, presumably under the supervision of Dr. Simeon at Mount Sinai since she's the major researcher on DPD in New York.


I heard Dr. Simeon left DP research.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

aloof said:


> Dr. Simeon is no longer with Mt. Sinai.....Its actually New the York State Psychiatric Institute conducting the study, and the study was supposed to have been completed in April. However I can find no results posted online. My pdoc told me he is getting a TMS machine in his office soon and says it may be worth a try. Of course it is experimental and insurance wont cover it. It costs as much as 10k for a complete course of treatment.


What is Dr. Simeon doing now? Anyone know?


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

i discussed this in another thread back in the winter...i tried TMS for several weeks and it did nothing but empty my pockets. if anything i felt worse for weeks after that.


----------

